# june bugs/ japanesr beetles for bait?



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I got It from another forum. Do you think it can be used as bait?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

sorry, no details, i was on my cell.
i am talking about those big, brown beetles, that fly around light at night time. the japense beetles, are the same size as the june bugs, but they are metallic blue, and they are considered pest for gardeners.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> sorry, no details, i was on my cell.
> i am talking about those big, brown beetles, that fly around light at night time. the japense beetles, are the same size as the june bugs, but they are metallic blue, and they are considered pest for gardeners.


Heck go out catch a few of both kinds,put 'em on a hook,and give it a shot. It couldn't hurt to try 'em out because you never know. Might just get you a really big fish.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I had to fish the lucky craft Gengoal A LOT before I caught a fish. Hardly a confidence bait for me. I've still only caught 1, maybe 2 fish on it. But it does look cool and it has nice action.


----------



## seasick Steve (Apr 16, 2011)

Stinkbugs are the hottest bait out there.
Please feel free to stop by my house and take all you want


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

seasick Steve said:


> Stinkbugs are the hottest bait out there.
> Please feel free to stop by my house and take all you want


 whats a stinkbug?


----------



## seasick Steve (Apr 16, 2011)

stink bugs are an invasive species that are infesting many parts of the country.
they are a major pest with few predators.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Not all stink bugs are invasive. The Brown Marmorated Stink Bug is invasive, but there are stink bug species that are indigenous to Ohio. Some are even beneficial to crops.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I thought they gave off a toxic smell etc, and that is why they have no natural predators. Heck, if it works...you have a new business!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Im not sure abt those,I remember using locust for bait we caught some bull gills on those,pik off tree hook and catch?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Small mice tied to a large hook are great for bass...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

June bugs and japanese bettles are very different in size. I wouldn't consider either good bait, though a live june bug sputtering on the surface would probably work.


----------

